# Ada Malaya or Africana



## Greenview (1 Feb 2012)

I am just contemplating soils for a rescape of my high-tech tank and thinking about trying something different to my usual Amazonia. I want something that lasts a year or so without going too crumbly (as this scape needs to last for a bit), and which does not release too much ammonia on set-up. Anyone got an opinion on whether Africana or Malaya is better for this. I have read about Malaya giving off a dust in some past threads, is this still a problem?  Thanks.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Feb 2012)

not sure on the malaya as I haven't used it but the africana is super clean with no dust but has apparently less ferts in it than the others.


----------



## Greenview (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks, it was the Malaya that I had heard things about, so good to know Africana is fine. I might well go for Africana: I am just deciding if I want red soil.


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Feb 2012)

it is quite a nice colour for a change as Ive always used amazonia


mini-m-40 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## GHNelson (3 Feb 2012)

Hi 
I had decent growth and nice root structure with Seachem Flourite :arrow: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... p-186.html
I used this in a low tech set-up....I didn't even dose fertilizers...I added some root tabs though.
Just did a huge water change every few weeks.
This substrate will improve as it gets older...so would be ideal for a couple of years.
You can also get it in a Red colouration but i found it a tad courser than the Black version.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenview (3 Feb 2012)

Stu, with that tank you have almost made my mind up! It looks fantastic.

Hoggie, that is thinking outside the box for me! I will have a look at it though.


----------



## viktorlantos (3 Feb 2012)

If you plant to use soft water, then Malaya may need more care. It's lower the pH in the tank. So sometime may need to increase the pH then.

On the other hand we had a nice Agassizi colony there becasue of this. 

Both soil is fine and makes your water super clear.


----------

